# 2016 Chevy Cruz key stuck in ignition



## xofumafi (Oct 20, 2020)

Since I’ve got the car 3 years ago, my keys will sometimes get stuck in the ignition in the “on” setting. It’s not running but my car is still on and I can’t turn it off. The keys are just stuck. It is very frustrating and no dealer/mechanic has been able to figure it out. I have been late to work multiple times because of this. Someone please help.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)




----------

